# Yamamoto Fat Ika baits



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't know how I never noticed these before in stores. They look like a cross between grubs and tubes. Anyone else try these out? These will definitely be easier to Texas rig than a tube too.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

have seen in stores but never purchased, let me know how you like them. seems like a solid body tube basically. looks like its be a better Texas rigged than a regular tube, keep me posted how you do with them, I love some yamamoto senkos.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

z3bul0n said:


> have seen in stores but never purchased, let me know how you like them. seems like a solid body tube basically. looks like its be a better Texas rigged than a regular tube, keep me posted how you do with them, I love some yamamoto senkos.


I will for sure. I have never had anything bite on my senkos. I must be fishing them wrong.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Tubes are real easy to Texas rig if you use the right hook. For the best tube hook on the planet, and one that makes Texpose rigging a tube easy, is the Trokar TK190. The size you use will depend on the size tube you're using.

For a good hook to Texpose rig tubes that isn't quite as expensive as the Trokar, give the Shaw Grigsby HP hook a try. It's a real good hook as well. Once again, tube size determines hook size.

I'm sure the Ika is a good bait, and it having a solid body could be an advantage at times, but an actual tube bait has major advantages over the Ika. Being hollow means the tube's body collapses, making your hook gap much more effective. I feel you can also use at least 1 size smaller hook because the body collapses as well. You can insert a round plastic rattle in a tube, you can squirt scent inside the tube, you can put Alka Seltzer inside so it fizzes.

Lots of advantages to a tube bait. You just need to use the right hook


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> Tubes are real easy to Texas rig if you use the right hook. For the best tube hook on the planet, and one that makes Texpose rigging a tube easy, is the Trokar TK190. The size you use will depend on the size tube you're using.
> 
> For a good hook to Texpose rig tubes that isn't quite as expensive as the Trokar, give the Shaw Grigsby HP hook a try. It's a real good hook as well. Once again, tube size determines hook size.
> 
> ...


Oh I know. I like tube baits, but these just grabbed my attention because of the grub looking body. I love using grubs. I go through a ton of tube baits when Texas rigging


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh ok, I thought maybe you didn't Texas rig tubes based on your original post.

My bad


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Bassbme said:


> Oh ok, I thought maybe you didn't Texas rig tubes based on your original post.
> 
> My bad


Oh, nah. I just suck at wording things.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Check out the damiki hydra. Same basic concept, but the tentacles float, and it has a molded in slot that helps the hookup ratio.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> I will for sure. I have never had anything bite on my senkos. I must be fishing them wrong.



I usually flip my senkos by wood or rock and just kinda pop them off the bottom. always gets hit on the fall for me. keep trying them you'll have success eventually. a senko is my favorite bait right now.


----------

